# Viral Mafia- MAFIA WIN



## Sylph (Oct 5, 2010)

*You are a computer user, not many people int he world are otherwise. you use the Internet to connect with people, look up stuff for research and play games here and there. It is a fun life and a computerized life, with even places where you are known by your "avatar"...or persona you use as a user. Some of you have gotten the latest tech to connect with the Internet better. Upon getting this new tech, you are given a website to connect to and meet others like you. In this site, your conscience is drawn into the game, leaving your physical form at the computer in a sleep like state. The data tower in the game reads out the status of each player so no one is left in the dark on why someone may not be there yet.

It was a peaceful place to be in, a happy place. That is, until the Virus started. No one payed much mind to it since it was a computer virus. they figured it wouldn't really affect them and could be dealt with to allow more game play. That thinking ended when they watched one of the users fall and shatter into pixels...and receive a message from the Data Tower that the person had died in the real world. No one believed this until reports from the Internet new site mentioned a single girl laying face down on her key bored with a blank gaze and the words "Game Over" on the computer screen.

Now it is up to you to find the cause for this and take them out...before they find and destroy you first.*

---​
Let the fun begin *sweet smile* *You have 24 hours to send in Night actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

The day dawns in the virtual world, or so the data tower says when you all log onto the site to see what has happened. As you sit on a virtual bench, you notice that there is something missing...or rather, someone. You all look to the tower and wait for the day's news.

What you hear shocks you.

"This morning, a young woman was found dead at her computer. She was wearing what appeared to be a off-white nightie with cat paws and the word 'meow' all over. The police released a short summery that the woman was laying on the floor of her room, eyes wide and bleeding 'tears'. Later on, the news of a second death reached our data stream of another person found dead. What was released about their death was that they seemed to have had a electric current short-wired and fry their insides out, melting their eyes out."

You all look at one another and count to see who was hear. It became apparent who were the unlucky players.

*Big Red Cherry Bomb is dead, She was not Mafia.
demonickittens is dead, they were not Mafia.
48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Well, they went for the experienced players first...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

demonickittens was lover, then?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Having two mafia factions seems unlikely with only thirteen players...so I'm guessing we have a vigilante, or maybe Big Red Cherry Bomb and demonickittens were lovers or fishing brothers.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Probably both the Vigilante and the MAfia killed people. The Vigilante made a bad guess, then, right?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

I have no idea...the whole short-circuiting thing could go either way. demonic could have need killed from the outside or could have short-circuited himself. eh, that's basically just summarizing what other people have said, though.

So are we gonna do the usual abstain-wagon, or are we gonna lynch someone today?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Are we to take the flavour text as indicative of how the victims were killed, then?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Technically the viruses and such have no specific weapons, and can therefore kill any way they choose. I wouldn't think the Flavor Text would make much difference.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

I meant because Blazie thought demonickittens might have killed himself.

I'm not sure what we should do about lynching. Only four people have said anything so far, though, so it's possible that we'll get a bit more to go on before the day ends.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Are we to take the flavour text as indicative of how the victims were killed, then?


Oh. Right. Eh, I thought we might as well consider it since we have secret roles, but yeah, it's not for sure. I meant killing himself as result of a lover death, since that is looking like a possibility.


----------



## .... (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Well, it does look like a suicide...

I think it might be safe to say that we have a really smart Mafia, some lucky healers, or an unlucky vigilante.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*



Mawile said:


> Well, it does look like a suicide...
> 
> I think it might be safe to say that we have a really smart Mafia, some lucky healers, or an unlucky vigilante.


Or really _lucky_ mafia; it would have been nearly impossible to know if demonickittens/Big Red Cherry Bomb were lovers.

Why do you say lucky healers? Did you expect more deaths?


----------



## .... (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Well, smart because they would know to kill off the more experienced people first. Lucky's probably a better word...

Maybe both Mafia and vig killed, one death got healed, and the other death had a lover.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Well, we can keep on speculating about the deaths... In fact, maybe Mafia and vig killed, one death got healed, and the other was a revenge kill! Really, I'm not sure what to make of demonickitten's death: it could be suicide, meaning lovers; it could be someone frying them, meaning revenge; or it could be plain vig/Mafia kill or whatever, since electricity /does/ deal with computers and whatnot. Either way, we're down two players already, which is not good.

Now then, in a standard game of Mafia there are usually 3 to 4 Mafia members, yes? In that case, 3/11 or 4/11... our chances of randomly lynching Mafia are not looking very good. 

Regardless, I say that we'd better move this game along as the Mafia seem relatively experienced, and in another Mafia game I was in (The Bad People Who Kill People In An Evil Manner or something like that), there were 14 players and the Mafia nabbed victory quite quickly.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

So, are you suggesting we lynch someone today?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*



blazheirio889 said:


> and in another Mafia game I was in (The Bad People Who Kill People In An Evil Manner or something like that), there were 14 players and the Mafia nabbed victory quite quickly.


=D That was a fun game, was it not? I liked my politician-y powers...

Hey, what if this game has mafia members with useful night actions, like TBPWKPIAEM? Ugh, they could have roleblockers and stuff. 

Uh, anyway, yeah I think the mafia might have lost that game if the town had actually lynched someone on the first day, because then it would have been more likely for them to lynch mafia in the future. And considering that there were two deaths and this might continue, we don't exactly have much time. So...who to lynch? =/ That is always the hardest question.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Well, if we've established that the Mafia seem to be experienced, we can possibly narrow our choices down to the experienced players to try and find one of them. 'Course I'm a Mafia noob and the only experienced player (I think) in this game I can recognize is sreservoir.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

@Emerald Espeon: Only if we have an actual idea of who to lynch, really. :I Which... well, we don't at the moment. We are kind of in a tight spot, actually.

@Blazie: iirc though in TBPWKPIAEM only one Mafia person had additional powers, and that would just be like a variable alignment person, which is rather standard. It's entirely possible that the Mafia goon(s) have powers of their own, but I'm not really seeing any indication of that so far (usually there'd be a person sleeping, or something).


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

To add to the post I just made: That actually does not seem like such a good idea since if we lynch someone experienced who turns out to be innocent that's...not good. Hm.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

the mafia here hardly seem experienced to me. there are... better choices of people to kill, though I'd rather not paint shiny targets on them this time.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

I'd think we should still lynch someone. 3/11 could be worse...It's only around 1/4.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Not dead. ((I'm immortal))

I'm Brock btw. Been planning change for a while.

So um. I don't know. Maybe a vig kill, but would a vigilante really kill on the first night? Mafia and lovers appears likely, especially with apparent suicide.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

^So you're saying that if it was a vig kill, the Vigilante is inexperienced?


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Yes. VigKilling on the first day without leads isn't really a good idea.

Unless an experienced player is doing it to make it look like they're unexperienced.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

After the time frame was over, the Data tower announced that it has decided that no one will die that day to ensure the safety of its players. This day at least. It urges the players to try to weed out the virus quicker before they must take it upon themselves to delete a random account to find the virus.

They can not guarantee the player in real life will survive the deletion.

*No one died, 24 hours to send night actions in.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Night faded back to day in the game, the players logging back on to find out what has happened that day. As they look around the world, trying to fidn their friends, the tower sends out its lastest message.

"Two people have been found dead in their homes. After fire rescue got into their homes, they found that they both had been killed via Computer explosion. Their remains were only identified by their dental records."

*blazheirio889 is Dead, they were Maifa
Dragonair is dead, they were innocent
48 hours to chat.*


----------



## Blazie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Okay. So they were both exploded...uh... Sounds like a terrorist or something similar, except the terrorist usually can only attack in the day, right? I dunno, even with secret roles this is weird. I doubt that the mafia and a vig/healer clash would kill the same way... I am confused. :S


----------



## Superbird (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Probably Vigilante. And Mafia. And a very good Vigilante.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

The day drags on, with no one giving any real input on what to do. When the timer hit the final mark, the tower waited for a longer time for the players to do something, giving him a grace period. When nothing sill happened, the tower flashed a message in the sky.

"Second day of no deletion and lack of real discussion. By the power that is the Tower, we will delete a single player this day in hopes to finding the virus carriers."

With that, a beam of light shot from the tower's top and hit a single player, turning them into data and deleting them entirely. The unseen part of their towers beam was the fact one other player started to turn into code as well, their very form collapsing into nothingness.

FallOut Blade was later found in their room, foam dripping from their mouths and blood dripping from their eyes and nose. Hidan was found in their room with the same symptoms, only with tears mixed in with the blood from their eyes.

*Fallout Blade is Dead. They were Innocent.
Hidan is Dead. They were Innocent.
24 hours to send night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

The day dawned again in the viral world, awaiting the users to log on and receieve the infomartion they all dreaded to hear. As they appeared one by one, they soon found their numbers lacking by one person. They turned to the tower and awaited the news update.

"A young woman has been found at her computer desk, eyes wide and drool dripping from her mouth. From what they could tell, she died of her nervous system going into overload, finally causing the human version of a computer crash."

With the numbers falling fewer each day, it is not looking good for the players.

*Emerald Espeon is dead. She was not Mafia
48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Uh oh. We've got six players and three Mafia. Thaaaaaaaat's not good. 

I'm really up for lynching.


----------



## .... (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

...Yeah, let's lynch.

But first, we should wait for someone to slip up so that we don't lynch the wrong person.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Do we still have an inspector alive? That would help.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

All right. Thought of something. I'll be roleclaiming now.

I am the *Terrorist/Glitch*. Proof:



			
				moon-panther's PM to me said:
			
		

> > The Glitch: This single user has been infected with a deadly glitch, rendering them to self-destructive urges. They wish to aid the Viral users in anyway possible, giving them the ultimate weapon if the Glitch feels it fits. They can attack a single person at any given time by grabbing their Avatar and infecting them with their glitch, causing them both to crash.


What now. And Mafia, I AM on your side. Do not kill me. I know you know who you are, but I don't. So yeah.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

*superbird*


----------



## .... (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Here. I'm the  inspector.



> The Reseacher: As a computer user, the Researcher is able to pick one person to investigate to weed out the few users that would be ideal to lynch during the day. They can do this one every night, but their readings aren’t always perfect. They are given vague clues on what they find. It is up to them to figure out what each role is.


I can tell you guys what my two readings were. (I only sent in two night actions.)


----------



## Superbird (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Mafia...Avenge me...Kill one more innocent tonight...

I choose to, right now, exercise my role of Terrorist, and *blow up sreservoir.*

*kaboom*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

(pfft, I had a useless role.)


----------



## Sylph (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

The day had passed with the death of two people. Shocked as the players were, none were more shocked than the remaining innocents left in the game. They look at one another, wondering who the mafia could be. With heavy sighs and weighted hearts, they wait for the next day to dawn.

*Superbird is dead, they were not mafia.
Sreservior is not dead, they were not mafia
24 hours to send in night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Day broke once more in the world, users logging in to see what may have happened during the night. As they count the avatars before them, they are surprised to see what is before them. They were all there, no one was missing from what they could tell. They all turn to the tower and wait for something to happen.

*No one has died.
48 hours to discuss*


----------



## Flora (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Hold up, hold up, hold up: I didn't get to comment on this, Mawile, but you are most certainly _not_ the inspector; _I _am. In fact, you should know this from the fact that she hasn't died yet!

Also, Mawile, you did an _incredibly_ shabby job at fabricating the Inspector Role PM:



> Internet Inspector: You are a member in the Internet Prevention Squad, a  real-life police officer taking it upon yourself to search out the  cause of the infection. They choose a user each night to do a deeper  background check on. The only roles that give him a false readings are  Unstable Program and the one the Designer used their powers on.


And just so you know, honey, I investigated you last night.

So, obviously my choice for lynching would be *Mawile,* but I'll have you know that there _is_ another Mafia member left besides her.


----------



## .... (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Let me tell _you_ something, honey.

You are most definitely going to lose. After all, you're _the last innocent left_.

*Flora.*


----------



## Blazie (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Yeah, the only reason you're alive is that [O] is inactive and we can't really kill you without him/her sending in night actions. Sorry. It's been fun.

*Flora*

Hey, moon-panther. Since it's never really come up...do we need a majority of the people (IE 3 to lynch in this situation)? Because otherwise the game will be a stalemate and that would not be fun.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

Nope. And also, you guys could have straight off killed her you know. When the leader is inactive as long as [o] has been, you can take the kill action. You did so before, remember?


----------



## Blazie (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

...

*headdesk*

Yeah, uh. Uh. I forget these things. >.>


----------



## Sylph (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Viral Mafia*

(Since it is going to be obvious)

The remaining members turn to Flora, a wicked smirk on their faces. As their avatars shift shape, they look to be clothed in black and green, numbers flowing off of one while the other has what appears to be a mini computer watch strapped to their arm. The other member that has fallen silent for a while now resembles a professor of sorts is blacks and greens. As Flora backs away, eyes wide when they see that they are truly alone, their back hits the side of the tower. Glancing up to it, she prays for the tower to save her and delete the infection.

...till the point the tower turns green and black with numbers on the screen. Laughing, Mawile steps forward and grabs Flora by the front of their shirt, spinning her around and holding her arms behind her back. Blazie smirks and walks over, placing a gloved hand on her face.

"Sorry, but you lose. It was fun as it lasted. But be happy you lasted until this point. Time to join the others in the delete file" She whispered, allowing the virus in her system seeping into Flora's skin. Back in the real world, Flora is found dead at her computer, blood dripping from her eyes and mouth.

With a victorious laugh, the Virus members turn to the tower and pour their codes into it, spreading the corruption into the world wide web. By this time tomorrow, more people will be found dead across the globe. You have failed to halt the threat.
*
Flora is Dead.
Mafia wins.*


----------



## Sylph (Nov 11, 2010)

Now to do some revealing...



> *The Mafia Faction*
> 
> The mafia know of one another, may communicate privately at any point during the course of the game, and will show up as mafia when killed or inspected by the inspector, unless otherwise stated.
> 
> ...





> Roles:
> 
> Mafia
> [O] = The Creator
> ...


----------



## .... (Nov 11, 2010)

HECK YEAH

First Mafia win ever~~~


----------



## Blazie (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to say, being a researcher was handy. :) Thanks for a great game to moon-panther and all of the players.

I find it amusing that RespectTheBlade happened to choose the alien as his lover. xD


----------



## Flora (Nov 11, 2010)

Blazie said:


> I find it amusing that RespectTheBlade happened to choose the alien as his lover. xD


Hey, it's happened before! MM Mafia and KH Mafia, actually.

...stupid stupid stupid mafia grrrrrr


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 11, 2010)

My death was... interesting, to say the least. Of all people, why did I happen to channel Superbird? Would've been better to stick around a bit longer, haha.

Either way, good game, people.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 12, 2010)

FUCKING BLADE DOESNT PICK A LOVER AND RANDOMLY GETS ME THEN FUCKING GETS INACTIVEKILLED.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

lol@Blazhy.

YES! Hey guys, did I help you?


----------



## Blazie (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, Superbird wins with us. :D Haha, thanks for taking out an innocent and not one of us. ;D


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

Suicide tactic; 1
First, ensuring I wou't get killed by my own team. Second, taking down someone I know is an innocent. 

You know, this is actually the firse Mafia game I've been in that's actually finished.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 13, 2010)

HEY WHY DIDN'T I GET ACTIVATED? 

Does loverness not activate aliens? It should...


----------

